# FASt: TT Roadster MK1 3.2 DSG - Mokassin



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Since last summer I'have a TT MK1 Roadster with the 3.2 VR6 and Mokassin leather and 60.000 miles [smiley=bomb.gif]. I live in The Netherlands so I paid a lot of bucks for it :twisted:. I had to import the bad guy from the Swiss.

After fun topless driving last summer, I'm now working on some mods, retrofits and different updates
- Homelink
- Cruise Control
- CD changer
- Bose
- small perfections
- Little Bro
- Original rims 18

In this topic I will regular give some updates about the work in progress. In the next post what I did so far. But first some sweet pictures


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Retrofit of the Homelink. Have to go from the front bumper to the roof and instrument panel











































And yes It works fine


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Swiss and German cars often don't have a cruise control. So also my Swiss guys. With the same effort as the Homelink retrofit we also fixed the cruise control



















At the end some setting and the Cruise Control is recognized by the car,. Didn't test it on the road. Because due to the Bose retrofit the rest of interior is gone


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Minor update was to get a CD-changer (and CD's released in 2005  ). Just for € 50 I got one from Audi Tradition. Brand new :lol:


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

And then the big job. Fxing the Bose. I bought one complete set with speakers amplifier and cable loom in Germany for € 170 in total. When we worked on the Homelink and Cruise Control we looked at the available Cable loom. How the hack wil this be fitted in the car. We didn't get any clue [smiley=bomb.gif] It must go through the center console looking at the loom. But no car we looked in has a cable loom in the center loom.

So [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif] and [smiley=book2.gif] and then a ring from a German friend. He just disassembled his TT MK1 roadster with Bose. And then we see the trick. The loom goes under the seats and carpet to the front.

So we started get everything out of the car. Trunk and interior


























So now the spaghetti get in










And we can start building up the system


































And of course the interior


























And yes the driver seat is still out. Somewhere in Swiss the deleted the airbag connector and make it a fixed system. I'm waiting on the right pins (gold from LIT) and connectors to get it back in stock set up


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Meanwhile we did some cleaning stuff. Like in the front wheel arches










And now I'm working on the back to clean the wheel arches there


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

And Original 18" rims are waiting for the spring season to be fitted.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

More minor updates will come soon.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Nice

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Roadster silver with (well maintained) baseball leather seats is a very nice combination!

Did the car have factory-fitted Bose or you fit it from scratch? If the latter, how did you install/connect the front small speaker in the vent on the dashboard?


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

napostolidis said:


> Roadster silver with (well maintained) baseball leather seats is a very nice combination!
> 
> Did the car have factory-fitted Bose or you fit it from scratch? If the latter, how did you install/connect the front small speaker in the vent on the dashboard?


I fit it from scratch. Just remove every iterior part and you need a new cover (available voor ~€ 10 @ Audi Traditional). Be aware of that all the bose speaker connections goes to the back in de trunk


















Left route is the CD changer. Right route is the Bose speaker and power to the amplifier


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Quite impressive effort, well done!

Btw what about sound difference before vs after?

Edit: How easy/difficult is take out the carpet and put it back in?


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

napostolidis said:


> Quite impressive effort, well done!
> 
> Btw what about sound difference before vs after?
> 
> Edit: How easy/difficult is take out the carpet and put it back in?


Sound difference .. I don't know yet &#8230; the amplifier needs some power &#8230; we will fix that next weekend.

Carpet is relative easy when you stripped the complete interior (seats, panels in de the back. Dashboard, center console &#8230;.) I've got all the instructions in PDF. You can download them @ eRwin Audi when you buy 1 houre access


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

nice restoration


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

napostolidis said:


> Quite impressive effort, well done!
> 
> Btw what about sound difference before vs after?
> 
> Edit: How easy/difficult is take out the carpet and put it back in?


Sorry I'm to new to send PM's. But I have to connect de power (12V) form the amplifier to the fuse box. Didn't do that yet. Just waiting for the next project day with a friend of my. Then we fix the power, side airbag connectors, the pins behind the radio and some coding


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Many thanks.
Awaiting the new project day then!


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

FASt said:


> Retrofit of the Homelink. Have to go from the front bumper to the roof and instrument panel
> 
> View attachment 4
> 
> ...


 I always wanted to do this for my 2001 Coupe. What were the parts (and part numbers) you needed to get? (I know i may need to get some coupe specific parts) Nice car and great project documentation. Good luck with it all! 
Thanks!


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

QCOUPETT said:


> FASt said:
> 
> 
> > Retrofit of the Homelink. Have to go from the front bumper to the roof and instrument panel
> ...


This is the partlist for *the roadster*

1x	Homelink module 8E0 909 511 (A) &#8230; so far as I know is the A-variant for the US
1x	Bracket Homelink module 8N0 907 371
3x	Screws Bracket N 908 170 03
1x	Contector Homelink module 8E0 971 934
3x	Pins Homelink module 000 979 009 E
3x	Seal for the Homelink module pins 1C0 972 742
1x	Plug for the Homelink module connector 3C0 972 841

1x	Homelink control 8N0 959 719 6PS &#8230; the same as from the Lambo Gallordo &#8230; I buy them in the US
1x	Connector Homelink control 4B0 971 978 B
5x	Pins Homelink control 000 979 009 E

1x	Pillar trim for the Homelink control 8N7 867 585 6PS &#8230;. got it from Audi Tradition
1x	Header trim Roadster 8N7 867 512A 24A &#8230; bought it on Ebay.de &#8230; but difficult
For the coupe just must have a compleet headliner 8N8 867 505T 15F (Soul Black)


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

FASt said:


> QCOUPETT said:
> 
> 
> > FASt said:
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Today it was detail detailing day

Cleaning of the inside of the hood









Cleaning of rearbumper including the inside

















Cleaning of the wheel liners &#8230; needs some extra attention with trim restorer. Then the cleaned pictures

















Mosquito removal in backlight


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

And I'm working on something i'm inspired from DC240S (










I decided to cut 5mm of the caps so I don't get interference with the top of the strut housing.

Beside this I get 3mm off the mounting base so they get the same mounting height as the Original plastic caps to avoid rubbing the hood. Will be continued.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

And mounted at the car. I Will paint them black before a factory look

*Original*









*Modified*


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Power to you man and well done for taking such intricate care.


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

FASt said:


> And then the big job. Fxing the Bose. I bought one complete set with speakers amplifier and cable loom in Germany for € 170 in total.


i am trying to find as well a Bose amp+speakers+loom.
i find a Black Bose amp and a Silver Bose amp. I see you fitted a Black Bose amp. Not exactly sure what is what, but a quick search showed that Black is for pre-2003, and Silver is post-2003, not sure if they have different connections/cable loom, as the black-Bose amp has 25pin connector and the silver-Bose amp has 32pin connector. Any knowledge of yours would help, as i don't want to mess up with cables.

Do you know the Audi product code the "cable loom?" guess should be different for Coupe and Roadster.
Is this cable loom different on Black Bose amp and on Silver Bose amp?
Do you you think there could be a way to connect the Bose amp to existing cable loom (without having to take out seats/flooring in my Coupe) or i have to refit the whole cable loom as you did?

thank you  and apologies to hijack your thread, i've heard many talking about retrofitting a Bose but not many doing it..


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome to the forum

What a beautiful car; a lovely colour combination.
Excellent work, keep posting.

Specsman 8)


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

This research I have done, And yes I used the 2nd generation. While the mic of the 3th generation is hard to get (new and second hand)

AUDI TT 8N Roadster - BOSE SOUND SYSTEM GENERATIONS

*MY1999	Bose generation I*
Amplifier (black version)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Subwoofer back
Phone input on amplifier

*MY 2002 Bose generation II*
Amplifier (black version)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Wide-range speakers back (left / right)
Subwoofer back
Phone input on radio head-unit

*MY2003	Bose generation III*
Amplifier version A (silver version and new connector)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Wide-range speakers back (left / right)
Subwoofer back
Phone input on radio head-unit
Microphone for sound compensation

*MY 2004	Bose generation IV*
Amplifier version A (silver version and new connector)
2-component speakers front (left / right)
Center speaker front
Wide-range speakers back (left / right)
Subwoofer back
Phone input on radio head-unit
Microphone for sound compensation
Sound compensation signal rooftop open/closed


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

FASt said:


> And I'm working on something i'm inspired from DC240S (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The later Forge ones were actually not as deep as the earlier ones exactly like this


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Today I received a package for a minor update. Just some optics &#8230; or are there a lot of extra horsepower involved with this mod

*Package*









*Before *









*After*


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

FASt said:


> Today I received a package for a minor update. Just some optics &#8230; or are there a lot of extra horsepower involved with this mod
> 
> *Package*
> View attachment 3
> ...


Good for at least 100 HP I'm told. Did the same mod myself.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Cleaned the wheel arches on the back today.

*Before*









*After*

















Ready to reinstall the bumper &#8230; and done


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

I made a video compilation of the Bose project. Onle the + connection in the fuse box is missing

Just klik and watch


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Damn, no progress on the Bose project (next weekend it's planned). Just when is it is 17 degrees and Sunny.

So I cleaned the roof top and applied a fabric coat for the roof. It was really needed. The roof absorb water as a mad man

Start with a fresh wash









Preperation for cleaning and coating









The result









Used stuff









Here a test with the Max Protect UF-C Fabric Coating on a piece of kitchen paper


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Today we finished the Bose project. Power to the amplifier and all the pins on the right place. Check of all the stuff and it works  CD changer, speakers and more.










So now we can enjoy the spring. And we did already today. So out of the garage


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

FASt said:


> And I'm working on something i'm inspired from DC240S (
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...





FASt said:


> And mounted at the car. I Will paint them black before a factory look
> 
> *Original*
> View attachment 4
> ...


Yesterdag I finished the caps. So happy with the result:


















This week the TT get some service (oil, brakefluid, sparks) and then I will fit the Original rims. So then we finished for this winter and we go out for some nice rides


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Bought myself a spare rear bumper. So I can remove the after market PDC get in the future. For now in storage until next winter when I want to respray some parts


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Very importantupdate done today. Back to the Original 18"rims

*Before*









*After*









What do you guys prefer?


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Original for me...


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

napostolidis said:


> Original for me...


 same here for me- original is much better


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Your after market wheels are not the worst I've seen tbh but I think Audi got it right with all the 18" wheels they fitted to the mk1 tt.

Cheers


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Today mini me come back home after his paintjob


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Prefer the original rims, hands down.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Sun is shining so Roadster wheater. Grab the change to make some outside pictures of the set-up


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Sunny weather and you took pics in the shade 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## NtG (Jan 2, 2018)

Is this in the photos the mini me or the real one?


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

2 updates

The mini me family is extending. 1/18, 1/43 and 1/87 is in the family. All 3 silver and mokassin. Now searching for the 1/24









Did some under the hood cleaning today

Before








After


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Today finished detailing the details


----------



## RNS-E (May 5, 2017)

Very impressive thread! Do you know what leather dye I need to restore the Moccasin leather?


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

RNS-E said:


> Very impressive thread! Do you know what leather dye I need to restore the Moccasin leather?


Nope. At ColourLock they will know. Contact them

https://www.colourlock.nl/dynamic/index ... -046&mct=2


----------



## V555 (Aug 26, 2018)

FASt said:


> 2 updates
> 
> The mini me family is extending. 1/18, 1/43 and 1/87 is in the family. All 3 silver and mokassin. Now searching for the 1/24
> 
> ...


Where are you getting your Mini Me's from as I would love one to have on my Mantle piece...


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

TTRoadsterDerby said:


> FASt said:
> 
> 
> > 2 updates
> ...


Mostly from Ebay. Most scales are easy to find


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

*RENEW WATER DRAINAGE TUBES - PART I*

The water drainage tubes of the convertible top must be cleaned occasionally. Chance of dirt accumulation can block them. When I tried cleaning them, this this was not a success.

What appears after a few years, the water drainage tubes of the convertible top are weathering. The result is water in your interior resulting in an bathtub and the failure of all kinds of modules and electronics .

Research was the first action, because there are already running topics from 2009. The solution from the factory is not really sustainable. The accessibility either.

Options that I came up with or came across:
1. Via the trunk ... don't work
2. Through the interior ... there is tight
3. Via the wheel arches ... should be an option

Get started with option 1 ... but then you won't get there. Then to option 2 because the wheel arches still have to go out. The tips & tricks were to pull a wire from top to bottom that I will use later (in PART II) to place the new hose.

So roughly follow the steps

· Remove wheel arches










· Tension spring through the old tube from above
· 1st wire through










· Tension spring crossed feed through again for 2nd wire (this secured around the brackets)


























That way I could use the wires to catch any loose parts and remove them later.

· Then pull and hope that the drain pipe comes loose










This all worked out. And a pile of dirt comes out.










Little remains of the original tubes. See the pictures.
We are going to use the fittings to make new ones with a pond pump tube. This will come later in part II


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

Just read the thread - great work and a superb example - well done.

I look forward to further updates.

DC


----------



## torqueit (Jan 22, 2019)

Nice job on approach to the drain tubes. These seem to be a bane on any car. My office parking lot has pine trees around the border. Those needles are enough to make you go mad trying to keep drains clear!


----------



## DickyP (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice work and appeared to be a good base to continue the refresh.

How was the BOSE once you fitted? I have an aftermarket headunit I which I know wont be firing the BOSE amp and all the speakers. Original HU to go back in.

Keep the updates coming as a nice clean OE example always goes down well


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Small job yesterday

*Before*








*After*









Today I had the opportunity to add the Ski carrier to the collection. But I didn't go skiing for the last 21 years :?


----------



## DickyP (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey FASt what have you been using to get the shine back on those pulls??

Got my BOSE up and running and it's not a bad sound, had Bose in a SEAT before and it wasn't great but the TT system is indeed a nice sound.


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

DickyP said:


> Hey FASt what have you been using to get the shine back on those pulls??


Only replacement with one with less scratches .. no polishing


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

*RENEW ♻ WATER DRAINAGE TUBES - PART II*

We are almost there

First puzzle was right tube . Finally was 22 mm internal (very common) and outer diameter of 27mm the best combination. Possibly my tube is now a bit too robust. But this one came close to the desired diameters.
Tube made of 60 - 62 cm (so that some tension remains on the connections). This is approx. cm or 3 longer than the original. The appendage tapped with first Tesa 56064 SW vulcanizing tape (Transparant is cheaper then black  ), Then finished with the textile tape for better adhesion.










:arrow: ‼ Pay attention not to tape more than 1 stroke. If it gets too thick, it will no longer fit through the bushing .

Then went to work with *option 3 *through the wheel arches, With my robust hose absolutely no option.

So on to *option 2* and the back wall out of the car to access through the small hole.








Smallest hands at home for needed help. But at least we can see it well. With the water pump pliers the hose can also be steered and pressed well ... so better option than the little hands

Because the back wall is open, we can also see reasonably well whether it is all the way it should be. Also check through the upper hole in the wheel arch










































Now close all the panels in interior and wheel arches and in spring enjoy waterproof rides

:?: Homemade tube. Good to do. I think more sustainable and ready for EUR 25 instead of EUR 100. Original tubes has part no. 8N7 825 597C
:!: Leave the puller wires in place during installation. Always handy for releasing parts. During a first attempt, the top appendage came off, so I could easily get it out
:?: :?: :?: why why why Audi uses this material which is wearing so quickly and the replaced made so compact. Especially because the consequences of leakage can have a lot of impact.



FASt said:


> *RENEW WATER DRAINAGE TUBES - PART I*
> 
> The water drainage tubes of the convertible top must be cleaned occasionally. Chance of dirt accumulation can block them. When I tried cleaning them, this this was not a success.
> 
> ...


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Next project [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Next step &#8230; the Titanium package

Rims painted original OEM L8AU and matter and on it's way for the tires









Mirror caps and door handles painted OEM L3SR and 60/40 dilution of flattener/clear. 









All for the stock apparel


----------



## FASt (Jan 27, 2019)

Wheels are back with the tyres fitted. Now in process for the Max Protect UNC v2 coating


----------



## Max232 (Sep 16, 2021)

FASt said:


> This is the partlist for *the roadster*
> 
> 1x Homelink module 8E0 909 511 (A) &#8230; so far as I know is the A-variant for the US
> 1x Bracket Homelink module 8N0 907 371
> ...


Hi, 
By any chance, do you have the bose harnesses part numbers? 
Also, what version of the bose amp and audi concert head unit do you have? 

Thank you. 
Great job!


----------

